# Windows 11 funktioniert nicht mit meinem Intel Core i7-6700K?



## martinf (25. Juni 2021)

Hallo liebe Forencommunity,

ich habe mich heute mal schlau gemacht, was alles für das Upgrade auf Windows 11 demnächst benötigt wird. Dazu hab ich mir das Tool von der Windows 11-Website (PC-Integritätsprüfung) runtergeladen. Dieses sagt aber, dass mein System nicht kompatibel sei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich herausgefunden, dass für Windows 11 TPM 2.0 benötigt wird und einfach im BIOS aktivierbar sei. Ich hab ein ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Hero Mainboard und einen Intel Core i7-6700K. Es sollte eine Einstellung "PCH-FW Configuration" geben, in der PTT (Intel Platform Trust Technology) aktiviert werden kann, diese gibt es bei mir aber nicht.
Dann hab ich ein bisschen weitergesucht, und eine offizielle Liste von Microsoft für unterstützte Prozessoren für Windows 11 gefunden: https://docs.microsoft.com/de-de/wi...pported/windows-11-supported-intel-processors
Dort ist mein Prozessor natürlich *nicht* aufgeführt. Da stellt sich mir natürlich jetzt die Frage: WARUM? Ich habe meinen PC 2016 mit den neuesten Komponenten zusammengestellt, aber wieso scheint der Prozessor dieses PTT nicht zu unterstützen? Im Internet habe ich fast nichts dazu gefunden, ob der Prozessor PTT unterstützt. Lediglich sei "Intel Trusted Execution Technology" nicht unterstützt. Ich nehme mal an, das wird PTT einschließen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehe: https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u...-6700k-processor-8m-cache-up-to-4-20-ghz.html

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich jetzt, damit ich bei Release von Windows 11 auch upgraden kann? Muss ich mir einen neuen Prozessor (und damit vielleicht auch ein neues Mainboard) kaufen?!
Oder kann ich auch so einen TPM Chip auf den entsprechenden Sockel auf meinem Mainboard stecken? Das scheint die "herkömmliche" Art und Weise für die Aktivierung von TPM zu sein, zumindest bevor das mit der integrierten Lösung in CPUs ermöglicht wurde.

Danke schonmal im Voraus

LG, Martin


----------



## drstoecker (25. Juni 2021)

Mach dich mal nicht verrückt dein Prozessor kann natürlich Windows 11! Sogar über 10jahre alte CPUs können das. Lass das erstmal erscheinen und dann installierst du das einfach.


----------



## DARPA (25. Juni 2021)

Genau, erstmal losrennen wie ein aufgescheuchter Hühnerhaufen, keine Sekunde verpassen. Alles oder nichts.

Ich liebe Menschen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mach dich mal nicht verrückt dein Prozessor kann natürlich Windows 11! Sogar über 10jahre alte CPUs können das. Lass das erstmal erscheinen und dann installierst du das einfach.


Mich wundert dann aber schon, dass bei MS dazu nichts steht.


----------



## Malkolm (25. Juni 2021)

Würde mich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht wundern, wenn MS an dem Punkt ernst macht. Nach übereinstimmenden Berichten wird Win11 zwingend den SecureBoot voraussetzen, und damit ein TPM2.0. 
Ob es ein abgespecktes Win11 ohne SecureBoot/TPM geben wird, aka Win11 Home oder sowas, steht ja noch nicht fest. Darauf wetten würde ich aber nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2021)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Würde mich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht wundern, wenn MS an dem Punkt ernst macht. Nach übereinstimmenden Berichten wird Win11 zwingend den SecureBoot voraussetzen, und damit ein TPM2.0.
> Ob es ein abgespecktes Win11 ohne SecureBoot/TPM geben wird, aka Win11 Home oder sowas, steht ja noch nicht fest. Darauf wetten würde ich aber nicht.


Und damit sind alle PC <2011 praktisch raus, da hatte fast kein System UEFI.


----------



## chill_eule (25. Juni 2021)

Mal ganz von MS und den Systemanforderungen abgesehen:
Es ist recht undurchschaubar welche Intel CPU nun PTT unterstützt und welche nicht 
Eine einfache Liste oder Ähnliches findet man bei Intel jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## m4ntic0r (25. Juni 2021)

Da wirds 100%ig nichts geben. Da steht jetzt TPM 2 und das wird so bleiben. Das steht doch nicht umsonst jetzt schon offiziell drin.

Evtl. wird es einen Trick geben das zu umgehen, aber was offizielles sicher nicht.
Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass beim Leak der Austausch von dlls auch eine Installation ohne TPM zugelassen hat. Sicher bin ich aber nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2021)

Bei Windows 8.1 gab es glaub auch was, damit das auf CPUs ohne NX-Bit läuft.


----------



## Tinka-Bell (25. Juni 2021)

Bin gerade fasziniert, bei mir sagt das Tool auch das Windows 11 nicht ausgeführt werden kann. Obwohl die Systemanforderungen passen. Was mich wundert ist, das bei dem aufgeklappten (siehe Bild) eine Aktion notwendig ist. Dort aber nichts ausgeführt werden kann, da der Button ausgegraut ist. Kann ja echt lustig werden 

Zum PC: (Ryzen 2600) , B450 Mainboard, 16GB DDR4 , 500GB SSD (106 GB frei), Sapphire 5700XT.
Windows 10 Pro / 21H1 / Build: 19043.1081



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinna (25. Juni 2021)

Aktuell kann man Win11 wohl nur über den Umweg einer VM installieren.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=odZSCdNTFPw:121

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Juni 2021)

m4ntic0r schrieb:


> Evtl. wird es einen Trick geben


ei.cfg hieß das bei Windows 7.


----------



## Tinka-Bell (25. Juni 2021)

Problem gelöst.   Bei mir lag es daran das "ftpm" im BIOS deaktiviert war. Nach dem einschalten sagt das Tool, das mein PC geeignet ist.


----------



## Richu006 (25. Juni 2021)

Shinna schrieb:


> Aktuell kann man Win11 wohl nur über den Umweg einer VM installieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich konnte es problemlos installieren... musste einfach "secure Boot / TPM" oder wie das auch immer heisst, im Bios aktivieren


----------



## chill_eule (25. Juni 2021)

Tinka-Bell schrieb:


> Bei mir lag es daran das "ftpm" im BIOS deaktiviert war.


So wie es auch schon in den anderen drölfzig Themen zum Win11 "Release" erklärt wurde 
Ist kein Hexenwerk.

PS:
Die "Aktion" die da erforderlich sein soll, zeigt er mir auch an. Liegt wohl daran, dass MS denkt, dass die Synchronisation zwischen verschiedenen Windows Geräten per default aktiviert sein soll...

PPS:
Das MS Tool wird auch aktualisiert nach eigenenen (MS) Angaben.
Erstmal den Ball Flach halten, wir sind Tag 1 nach der schnöden Ankündigung und noch Monate vom echten Release weg


----------



## TriadFish (25. Juni 2021)

Die nakten Hardwareanforderungen sind ja so erstmal lächerlich niedrig:

DualCore mit 1,0 Ghz
4GB RAM 
64GB Festplatte 
DX12-fähige GPU

DX12 wird ja zumindest bei NVidia runter bis zur GTX 4xx Serie unterstützt...

Trotzdem will ich kein neues Windows, das liest sich so als ob das wieder nur eine Verschlimmbesserung ist. Irgendwie war eh immer jedes 2. Windows Käse


----------



## Noel1987 (25. Juni 2021)

Ich weiß auch nicht warum man sich aktuell ein nicht fertiges Windows draufmachen möchte 
Dafür daß nachher irgendwas schief läuft oder andauernd Abschmiert wäre mir die Arbeit zu aufwändig alles neu zu machen


----------



## Tinka-Bell (25. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht warum man sich aktuell ein nicht fertiges Windows draufmachen möchte
> Dafür daß nachher irgendwas schief läuft oder andauernd Abschmiert wäre mir die Arbeit zu aufwändig alles neu zu machen



Installieren wollte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht, erstmal die Infos verarbeiten und sich mit dem neuen "Windows" beschäftigen, dazu zählt dann auch das Tool. Ob und wann konkret gewechselt wird sehen wir in einigen Monaten.


----------



## martinf (26. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht warum man sich aktuell ein nicht fertiges Windows draufmachen möchte
> Dafür daß nachher irgendwas schief läuft oder andauernd Abschmiert wäre mir die Arbeit zu aufwändig alles neu zu machen


Ich will das jetzt auch noch nicht installieren, darum gings in diesem Thread auch gar nicht. Sondern warum so lächerliche Systemanforderungen gesetzt werden, die 80% der (casual) PC-Nutzer nicht erfüllen werden (wie ich mit meiner "veralteten" CPU) oder nicht wissen wie sie (eigentlich recht einfach) den TPM Support im BIOS aktivieren können.


----------



## alexbirdie (26. Juni 2021)

Ich persönlich sehe das entspannt.

Warum?

Mein Motherboard hat einen TPM-Sockel für einen Zusatzmodul, und außerdem soll auch fTPM funktionieren.

Aber:

Auch wenn ich keinen Bitlocker etc. verwenden würde, ist ja nicht bekannt, welche Systemdateien Windows ohne unser Wissen verschlüsseln wird. D.h. besonders bei fTPM besteht dann eventuell die Gefahr, daß z.B. bei einem BIOS-Update die Software-fTPM-Daten gelöscht werden und mann nicht mehr booten kann. Angeblich ist man da mit einem Zusatz-Hardware-TPM-Modul aus der sicheren Seite, da man sogar das MB wechseln könnte und einfach den TPM-Modul umsteckt und alles weiter funktionieren sollte.

Tja, habe ich mir zusammen-gegoogelt. Ist reines Halbwissen, von dem ich nicht weiß, ob es stimmt, da ich bis vor Kurzem von TPM überhaupt nichts gewußt habe.

Dennoch:

Ich lehne solche "Zwangsbeglückungen" ab. Z.B. habe ich windows 8 und die Kacheln voll abgelehnt. Auch da hat sich Microsoft eingebildet, in arroganterweise die Kunden zu etwas zwingen zu müssen.

Abgesehen von TPM gibt's ja dann für Windows 11 die Einschränkungen betreffend CPUs ( erst ab Generation 8700 und Konsorten), obwohl als Mindest-Anforderung nur eine 2-core-CPU gefordert wird. Wie das zusammenpaßt und was das für einen Sinn haben soll, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis.

Gottseidank haben wir ja alle Zeit, und unter Umständern wird sich da in den nächsten Monaten und Jahren noch einiges ändern, besonders, wen die Kunden wie bei Windows 8 ein Update einfach verweigern ( was ich hoffe).

Es wird sicher viele Berichte und Forums-Beiträge geben, die über User-Erfahrungen berichten, und im Laufe der Zeit wird sich da ein deutliche klareres Bild ergeben als jetzt.

Ich empfinde das als neuerliche Zumutung, was sich da Microsoft wieder erlaubt, hoffe auf Boykott von Windows 11 durch die Anwender und werde, wenn überhaupt, erst in einigen Jahren an ein Update denken, falls notwendig.

Mal sehen, wird vielleicht entweder nicht so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird, oder es wird noch viel schlimmer.


----------



## addicTix (26. Juni 2021)

Windows Processor Requirements
					

This specification details the processors that can be used with Customer Systems that include Windows Products (including Custom Images).



					docs.microsoft.com
				




Hier findet man die supporteten Intel und AMD CPUs für Windows 11


----------



## Decrypter (26. Juni 2021)

alexbirdie schrieb:


> Ich empfinde das als neuerliche Zumutung, was sich da Microsoft wieder erlaubt, hoffe auf Boykott von Windows 11 durch die Anwender und werde, wenn überhaupt, erst in einigen Jahren an ein Update denken, falls notwendig.


Da bin ich voll bei dir. Nur die Erfahrung mit Windows 10 zeigt ja, das die allermeisten Nutzer kein Problem mit Gängelungen und Drangsalierungen haben. Daran wird auch das vermutlich zwingend aktive TPM 2.0 nichts ändern. Die Leute werden auch das klaglos schlucken. 

Dazu kommt ja auch noch, das MS sich diese ganzen Sauereien aufgrund seiner erdrückenden Monopolstellung  problemlos erlauben kann. Linux schön und gut. Aber solange es für die von Geschäftskunden genutzte Software keine Linux Varianten gibt, wird Linux dort nie ein Thema werden. Dazu schießt sich Linux bei Geschäftskunden mit den ganzen unterschiedlichen Distributionen und den unterschiedlichen Desktops noch zusätzlich ins Aus. Und so kann MS schalten und walten wie sie wollen....


----------



## alexbirdie (26. Juni 2021)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll bei dir. Nur die Erfahrung mit Windows 10 zeigt ja, das die allermeisten Nutzer kein Problem mit Gängelungen und Drangsalierungen haben. Daran wird auch das vermutlich zwingend aktive TPM 2.0 nichts ändern. Die Leute werden auch das klaglos schlucken.



Zumindestens hat es doch ziemlich lang gedauert, bis die Leute auf windows 10 umgestiegen sind, viel länger, als von Microsoft geplant bzw. erhofft. Und windows 8 war ja ein totaler Flop, den die potentiellen Kunden nicht so akzeptiert haben.


----------



## Darkearth27 (26. Juni 2021)

Habe Windows 11 gestern installiert, getestet und wieder von der Platte entfernt, weil absolut noch unausgereift.

TPM 2.0 hat zwar mein Board, aber es war deaktiviert und Win11 lies sich dennoch installieren, also nicht verrückt machen lassen.

Bis es dann soweit ist, wird sich noch ein wenig was tun, gerade auch was die Abwärtskompatibilität angeht.


----------



## rhalin (26. Juni 2021)

Ich bin gespannt, wie MS Millionen unbedarfte Computernutzer anleitet, irgendwelche Sachen im Bios zu aktivieren damit W11 läuft.
Viele wissen nichteinmal was BIOS/UEFI ist.
Dürfte lustig werden.


----------



## alexbirdie (26. Juni 2021)

martinf schrieb:


> Dann habe ich herausgefunden, dass für Windows 11 TPM 2.0 benötigt wird und einfach im BIOS aktivierbar sei. Ich hab ein ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Hero Mainboard und einen Intel Core i7-6700K. Es sollte eine Einstellung "PCH-FW Configuration" geben, in der PTT (Intel Platform Trust Technology) aktiviert werden kann, diese gibt es bei mir aber nicht.


Dein Board hat genauso wie meines einen Sockel für ein TPM-Modul. D.h ASUS M TPM2.0-modul draufstecken und gut ist. Ich werde zukünftig diese Hardware-Lösung vorziehen, falls ich irgendwann in den nächsten 20 Jahren ( ) auf win 11 wechsle.

Also daran sollte es bei dir nicht scheitern. Wie das mit dem Prozessor ist, ob der wirklich abgelehnt wird, das weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Noel1987 (26. Juni 2021)

Ich finde diese tpm Sache gar nicht so schlecht doch schützt es mmn nicht gegen Sidechannel Attacke usw 
Für normale Gamer die wirklich nur spielen ist es eigentlich quasi irrelevant 
Gehackte spiele Accounts sind ganz schnell wieder zurück wenn man sich drum kümmert (selber schon erlebt ) 
Ne Windows 11 Gamer edition wäre Mal geil 
Alles nur für Gamer ohne jeglichen anderen Mist


----------



## vlim (27. Juni 2021)

Schon 2015 berichtete pcgh das Win  10 nur mit aktiviertem TPM 2.0 läufen würde. 








						Windows 10: TPM 2.0 ist verpflichtender Teil der Systemanforderungen
					

Bereits mit der Einführung von Windows 8 wurde über Trusted Platform Moduls, kurz TPM, diskutiert. Die offiziellen Systemvoraussetzungen für Windows 10 sehen vor, dass TPM 2.0 verpflichtend wird, allerdings erst ein Jahr nach dem RTM-Status. Aus wettbewerbsrechtlicher Sicht nicht ungefährlich...




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				



Daraus ist wohl nichts geworden.

Für mich wär das auch nichts, weil ich meine Systemfestplatte aus technischen Gründen nur mit deaktiviertem Secure-Boot zum Laufen bekommen habe. Mein System reicht mir auch noch völlig aus und ich habe bis auf weiteres kein Bedarf zum Upgrade.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (29. Juni 2021)

Laut MS sollen sich die Testversionen von Win 11 sehr wohl auch vorerst ohne TPM installieren lassen. Ab Release soll dann aber eine Neuinstallation von Win 10 notwendig sein, da die Final von Win 11 ein aktives TPM benötigen soll ... na mal sehen

Ich begreife nur nicht, weshalb es auf Mainboards mit TPM im UEFI noch einen zusätzlichen Stecksockel gibt ...


----------



## Noel1987 (30. Juni 2021)

welches tpm2 modul brauche ich denn ?


----------



## Rocketeer67 (30. Juni 2021)

Das hängt vom Mainboard ab. Ein guter Ansatzpunkt ist die Pin-Kompatibilität, d.h. schau im Handbuch nach wie der Sockel dafür aussieht und frage Google oder den Support des Mainboard-Herstellers.

Ich gebe zu, ich habe gerade auch komplett die Übersicht verloren ob ich nun ein extra Modul benötige oder es nicht doch schon im UEFI in FW integriert ist. Bei MSI habe auf meine Anfragen 2 Mitarbeiter des HW-Supports unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu ....


----------



## Noel1987 (30. Juni 2021)

Ja habe was gefunden dazu von msi für 400/500 Chipsatz für 2.0 
Aber auch die cpu soll ja ftpm unterstützen 
Nur ob das auch als 2.0 geht sehr undurchsichtig


----------



## Rocketeer67 (30. Juni 2021)

richtig. Das Modul habe ich auch gefunden, habe aber auf meinem Z170-Board einen pinkompatiblen Sockel .... k.A. ob das geht

Ich versuche auf gut Glück so ein Modul zu kaufen und probiere es einfach. Vorsicht: auf ebay werden gerade alte TPM 1.2er Module angeboten, die nützen gar nichts. 
Leider gehen die Preise dafür aktuell durch die Decke. Ein TPM Modul kostet neu etwa 10 €. Auf ebay gibt es Angebote von 80 ... 120 €.
Geisteskrank und gierig


----------



## DARPA (30. Juni 2021)

Einfach im Bios aktivieren und unter Windows mit tpm.msc die Spezifikation auslesen.

Bei meinem Z170 läuft es mit 2.0


----------



## Rocketeer67 (30. Juni 2021)

@Dapra: bei mir scheint es auch zu laufen über UEFI ohne extra Modul.

Habe gerade vom Support einen interessanten Link zum MS Technet erhalten:









						TPM-Empfehlungen (Windows)
					





					docs.microsoft.com
				




Für mich persönlich: sehr interessant


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Juni 2021)

Geiszeskrank und gierig?

Ich weiß nicht recht.  Bis vor 2 Wochen hat sich kein Schwein für die Module interessiert. Danach hat sich die Produktion und das Angebot orientiert.

Dann stellt MS W11 vor und auf einmal wollen offenbar viele so ein Ding haben. Für ein OS, dass noch gar nicht final ist und evtl. TPM2 benötigt,auch wenn vieles dafür spricht,dass dies nicht so ist.

Nachfrage steigt,Angebot wird erst mal nicht größer - Preise steigen.IIst doch logisch.

Ich finde es viel geisteskranker für ein Modul, das man aktuell (und vielleicht nie) brauchen könnte den 10-fachen Preis zu zahlen wie normal.
Jeder Händler, der da nicht die Preise anpasst und abschöpft ist selbst schuld! 

Einfach mal gelassen abwarten was man tatsächlich braucht.  Es gibt ja auch gar keinen zwingenden Grund W11 sofort nach Verfügbarkeit upzudaten. Wer jetzt W10 hat,hat doch gar keine Eile.

Ich selbst mach es genauso wenig drauf wie ich W10 drauf gemacht habe und bin daher ohnehin fein raus.


----------



## DARPA (30. Juni 2021)

Verpeilt - bitte löschen


----------



## Noel1987 (30. Juni 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Geiszeskrank und gierig?
> 
> Ich weiß nicht recht.  Bis vor 2 Wochen hat sich kein Schwein für die Module interessiert. Danach hat sich die Produktion und das Angebot orientiert.
> 
> ...



Freut nachher wieder die scalper









						Windows 11 TPM aktivieren: Scalper kaufen Module auf
					

Ende des Jahres steht der Release von Windows 11 an. Die neu Version des Betriebssystem wird auch als kostenloses Update für Windows 10 angeboten werden. Microsoft setzt für Windows 11 aber ein Trusted Platform Module




					hardware-helden.de


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Juni 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Freut nachher wieder die scalper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut so! Ich finde es nicht schlimm, wenn man die Leute, die meinen ohne Not unbedingt jetzt so ein Ding haben wollen, weil W11 irgendwann sowas vielleicht brauchen könnte, schröpft. Es trifft ja keine Armen. 
Wer das jetzt nicht kauft hat ja keine Nachteile (Ok, die paar, die so ein Modul aktuell aus anderen Gründen brauchen haben halt Pech). Das ist ja eine bewusste Kaufentscheidung aus Neugier und nicht aus Notwendigkeit.


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. Juli 2021)

Nicht alles Durchgelesen, aber man kann ohne TPM Installieren. Und Soweit ich weiss, geht Win11 erst Richtig ab der 8ten Intel Gen.


----------



## Downsampler (6. Juli 2021)

Schmeißt weg und kauft was neues! Satan Frikadellus ist mit euch! xD


----------



## JOhnnystechtipps (17. Juli 2021)

LinusTechTipps on Windows11 - genau das Thema was hier besprochen wird im Forum

Gern geschehen


----------



## chill_eule (17. Juli 2021)

Du hast nicht auch zufällig eine kleine Zusammenfassung des Videos, für Diejenigen, die lieber lesen statt zu gucken?


----------

